# Bake Off 2016!



## Northerner (Aug 24, 2016)

New series starts tonight, let's see how much sugar and flour they can cram into whatever they make!


----------



## Mark Parrott (Aug 24, 2016)

I wasn't diagnosed when the last series was on. I don't think i'll enjoy it as much this time. Jealousy and all that.


----------



## Matt Cycle (Aug 24, 2016)

Northerner said:


> New series starts tonight, let's see how much sugar and flour they can cram into whatever they make!



Well that's what people are eating.  When I did the DAFNE course I thought something didn't seem right when they were going through various scenarios.  It stands for Dose Adjustment For Normal Eating, - well albeit based on my own observations - normal eating in this country seems to consist of eating half a ton of s***e every day.


----------



## Martin Canty (Aug 24, 2016)

Matt Cycle said:


> normal eating in this country seems to consist of eating half a ton of s***e every day


I hear you, Matt, when I was in Crete (last year) they were saying that the incidence of heart disease & diabetes was on the rise as a result of the newer generations abandoning the traditional Cretan diet.


----------



## Northerner (Aug 24, 2016)

Thought Selasi would make Star Baker!  Jane looks like she's going to burst into tears all the time!


----------



## mumpat888 (Aug 24, 2016)

I agree , I thought Selasi would make Star Baker . No-one seems to stand out in the beginning though , nerves probably !


----------



## Annette (Aug 24, 2016)

I reckon Selasi will go far. Would like to see Andrew do well, but his inexperience will probably count against him.


----------



## Jonsi (Aug 24, 2016)

Think the correct person left. The guy who baked a grass (tea) cake might throw up some interesting offerings but as for making upside down jaffa cakes... Really??


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Aug 25, 2016)

I used to enjoy Bakeoff, but I'm giving it the swerve this year.  Why torture myself by looking at cakes for an hour


----------



## Northerner (Aug 25, 2016)

Marsbartoastie said:


> I used to enjoy Bakeoff, but I'm giving it the swerve this year.  Why torture myself by looking at cakes for an hour


Ah, but there'll be PIES one week!


----------



## Northerner (Aug 25, 2016)

Jonsi said:


> Think the correct person left. The guy who baked a grass (tea) cake might throw up some interesting offerings but as for making upside down jaffa cakes... Really??


How on earth can you not know what a jaffa cake looks like?


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Aug 25, 2016)

Northerner said:


> Ah, but there'll be PIES one week!


Sorry mate...I ate all the pies!


----------



## mikeyB (Aug 25, 2016)

I do a lot of baking, including bread. It's not rocket science if you have the right kit and an oven that shows accurate temperatures, plus the ability to read a recipe. I can't stand this show, it makes baking into some kind of challenge. It just isn't.

(I bet this post causes a ruckus )


----------



## Mark Parrott (Aug 25, 2016)

I have the wrong kit & an oven that's complete guesswork.


----------



## Annette (Aug 25, 2016)

My oven is like my diabetes. It runs by its own rules. 
I can bake pretty well with it, cos I know this, but anyone else trying to bake using my oven has immense problems.


----------



## pottersusan (Aug 25, 2016)

Jonsi said:


> Think the correct person left. The guy who baked a grass (tea) cake might throw up some interesting offerings but as for making upside down jaffa cakes... Really??


I dislike Jaffa cakes intensely, but even I know what they look like! It's odd - I like chocolate, I like orange, I like sponge - but I really don't like chocolate and orange together.


Northerner said:


> New series starts tonight, let's see how much sugar and flour they can cram into whatever they make!


Lots and lots


----------



## Jonsi (Aug 25, 2016)

pottersusan said:


> I dislike Jaffa cakes intensely, but even I know what they look like! It's odd - I like chocolate, I like orange, I like sponge - but I really don't like chocolate and orange together.



_*Snap!*_ At last ...someone else who doesn't like Jaffa Cakes.  I feel less of a 'freak' now.


----------



## Northerner (Aug 25, 2016)

Jonsi said:


> _*Snap!*_ At last ...someone else who doesn't like Jaffa Cakes.  I feel less of a 'freak' now.


For most of my life I have wished to 'catch' something that can only be treated by an exclusive diet of jaffa cakes and battenburgs!   Instead, I've got bl***y diabetes! 

I used to do a bit of baking when I worked in an office - there was quite a fad for it at one time and I made some increasingly exotic muffins quite successfully  My vegetable samosas also went down well (although no way was I going to attempt filo pastry, so that was shop bought!)  

As for the programme, I think it is a challenge because they have to produce the best they can under pressure - at home you can just chuck it in the bin - plus they do have to use their knowledge and imagination for quite a few of the bakes  

As a 'reality' type show it's entertaining and gentle, and doesn't require much thought - nice, relaxing viewing and often some good characters


----------



## Mark Parrott (Aug 25, 2016)

I think a low carb jaffa cake is possible.  I will research the possibilities.


----------



## pottersusan (Aug 25, 2016)

Mark Parrott said:


> I think a low carb jaffa cake is possible.  I will research the possibilities.


Why?! @Jonsi and I could live happily in a Jaffa cake free world!


----------



## pottersusan (Aug 25, 2016)

Jonsi said:


> _*Snap!*_ At last ...someone else who doesn't like Jaffa Cakes.  I feel less of a 'freak' now.


Chocolate oranges go in the same category for me!  
The thing that (foodwise) makes me feel most like a freak is the fact that I don't drink tea . It is very anti social not drinking it and I wish I could like it, but it really disagrees with me


----------



## Northerner (Aug 25, 2016)

pottersusan said:


> Chocolate oranges go in the same category for me!
> The thing that (foodwise) makes me feel most like a freak is the fact that I don't drink tea . It is very anti social not drinking it and I wish I could like it, but it really disagrees with me


Goodness, you really are weird!   Is that always, or just since the op?


----------



## Robin (Aug 25, 2016)

mikeyB said:


> I do a lot of baking, including bread. It's not rocket science if you have the right kit and an oven that shows accurate temperatures, plus the ability to read a recipe. I can't stand this show, it makes baking into some kind of challenge. It just isn't.
> 
> (I bet this post causes a ruckus )


I must say, I have to disagree. Having had two children go through the school system, I've lost count of the number of fundraising cake sales I've been to over the years, where the offering I bought turned out to be dry, sunk, or both! (whereas my contributions were as light as a feather, obviously) It is a skill that some people don't seem to be able to acquire.


----------



## pottersusan (Aug 25, 2016)

Northerner said:


> Goodness, you really are weird!   Is that always, or just since the op?


Always! I was born to two dedicated tea drinkers too. They couldn't understand me

I put out the flags when anything is normal about me


----------



## Jonsi (Aug 25, 2016)

pottersusan said:


> Why?! @Jonsi and I could live happily in a Jaffa cake free world!


did I mention I collect pots? I have some very nice Burslem Pottery Glaze trials ...as well as a few Richard Golding Okra Glass pieces.


----------



## Northerner (Aug 25, 2016)

pottersusan said:


> Always! I was born to two dedicated tea drinkers too. They couldn't understand me
> 
> I put out the flags when anything is normal about me


Well, you're a lovely person and that's normal for forum members


----------



## mikeyB (Aug 25, 2016)

Robin said:


> I must say, I have to disagree. Having had two children go through the school system, I've lost count of the number of fundraising cake sales I've been to over the years, where the offering I bought turned out to be dry, sunk, or both! (whereas my contributions were as light as a feather, obviously) It is a skill that some people don't seem to be able to acquire.


Some people don't seem able to acquire the skill because they don't read recipes, or they haven accurate ovens (which are commoner than you might think). Sunk cakes because they kept opening the oven door to check or used inaccurate measures, dry cakes because the phone rang while it was in the oven, cherry cakes with all the cherries at the bottom because they couldn't be bothered washing them, drying them and coating them with flour. Just doing things right is not a skill, nor is accurate timing.


----------



## Annette (Aug 25, 2016)

mikeyB said:


> Just doing things right is not a skill,


But knowing how to do things right is, I would suggest. You say you bake bread, MikeyB? Do you always find that your bread rises/proves at exactly the same rate? Is your yeast always working at exactly the same rate? Is the weather always exactly the same when you make your bread, such that the external heat/cold/humidity has no effect on your rise?
Or is it rather that you have learnt to recognise when your bread has risen/proved enough to be correct, before moving onto the next step in the process? Having that knowledge is something that I would say needs to be learnt - it can't be read in a book - or rather, it can, but only once you've done it, will you know exactly how its supposed to look/feel/smell.
If you'd never made bread before, and were presented with a recipe and the ingredients and told to get on with it, I suggest you'd have a few 'not sure if this is right' moments - 'when it says knead until it isnt sticky, how not sticky? When it says leave to rise in a warm place, how warm? If it says doubles in size, should I measure it? It says cover it - with clingfilm or a teatowel, or in a bag, or what?'
My mother used to say, 'Until you know the rules, you dont know how to break them.'
Knowing the rules is not the skill, as you say. Its knowing how to break them successfully thats the skill.


----------



## Northerner (Aug 25, 2016)

The technical challenge always gives out an incomplete recipe and instructions - some draw on their knowledge and experience, others use their intuition, and others don't even know which way up to make a jaffa cake!  You can know all the words in a foreign language, and have a good command of grammar, but being able to converse with a native, like a native takes skill and experience


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Aug 25, 2016)

pottersusan said:


> Why?! @Jonsi and I could live happily in a Jaffa cake free world!


May I join the anti-jaffa league?  They're just wrong on so many levels.  They're not a biscuit and they're not a cake...they're an abomination


----------



## Annette (Aug 25, 2016)

Marsbartoastie said:


> May I join the anti-jaffa league?  They're just wrong on so many levels.  They're not a biscuit and they're not a cake...they're an abomination


I've always found them quite dry, and not worth bolusing for. And, anyone try the lime jaffa cakes they brought out? Surely a contradiction in terms...


----------



## pottersusan (Aug 25, 2016)

Marsbartoastie said:


> May I join the anti-jaffa league?  They're just wrong on so many levels.  They're not a biscuit and they're not a cake...they're an abomination


Certainly The more the merrier.


----------



## pottersusan (Aug 25, 2016)

Northerner said:


> Well, you're a lovely person and that's normal for forum members


Ooooh! I've just been decorating my house with bunting


----------



## mikeyB (Aug 25, 2016)

I didn't know liking Jaffa Cakes was such an exclusive club on this forum. We'll have to develop secret handshakes. 

 I suppose it's similar to people liking Marmite, which I hate.


----------



## Mini-Vicki (Aug 25, 2016)

mikeyB said:


> I didn't know liking Jaffa Cakes was such an exclusive club on this forum. We'll have to develop secret handshakes.
> 
> I suppose it's similar to people liking Marmite, which I hate.



Im with you on the marmite


----------



## Matt Cycle (Aug 25, 2016)

I'm not sure which side to join.  I like jaffa cakes and marmite (not together obviously - that would be just a bit weird).


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Aug 26, 2016)

Matt Cycle said:


> I'm not sure which side to join.  I like jaffa cakes and marmite (not together obviously - that would be just a bit weird).


There's nothing wrong with being weird Matt.  Weird people make the world far more interesting, 

I'm with the Martmiteers...love the stuff.  I collect the limited edition jars http://www.marmite.co.uk/limited-editions.  There's another one, but it was a competition prize and they're like gold dust.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Aug 26, 2016)

I just love the combo of chocolate & orange, but l know a lot of people who don't. It's a real love/hate thing.


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Aug 26, 2016)

Mark Parrott said:


> I just love the combo of chocolate & orange, but l know a lot of people who don't. It's a real love/hate thing.


I used to live downwind of the Terry's factory in York.  Mmmm...Chocolate Oranges.


----------



## mumpat888 (Aug 26, 2016)

Mark Parrott said:


> I think a low carb jaffa cake is possible.  I will research the possibilities.


Looking forward to that Mark - love Jaffa cakes , well I did before you know who popped into my life !!!


----------



## Annette (Aug 26, 2016)

Matt Cycle said:


> I'm not sure which side to join.  I like jaffa cakes and marmite (not together obviously - that would be just a bit weird).


You can get marmite flavoured chocolate though (which sounds almost as disgusting as chocolate orange, or chocolate mint...)


----------



## mumpat888 (Aug 26, 2016)

mikeyB said:


> I didn't know liking Jaffa Cakes was such an exclusive club on this forum. We'll have to develop secret handshakes.
> 
> I suppose it's similar to people liking Marmite, which I hate.


I like Jaffa cakes and Marmite !


----------



## Jonsi (Aug 26, 2016)

Cheesey Wotsits are another ...coated in devil's vomit they be.   Nasty horrible abomination to snackery.
What's wrong with a good old fashioned Ready Salted Crisp (apart from the Carbs, the frying and the salt)?
_mind you, cheese makes me upchuck so I s'pose it's only natural that I wouldn't like 'em._


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Aug 26, 2016)

Jonsi said:


> Cheesey Wotsits are another ...coated in devil's vomit they be.   Nasty horrible abomination to snackery.
> What's wrong with a good old fashioned Ready Salted Crisp (apart from the Carbs, the frying and the salt)?
> _mind you, cheese makes me upchuck so I s'pose it's only natural that I wouldn't like 'em._


When I was 16 I spent the school holidays working in a crisp factory.  It was the hottest summer in living memory.  The summer staff were given all the disgusting jobs.  I spent the first week removing the accumulated fat from the metal gantry above the deep fat fryers using a paint scraper.  Loads of black gunk fell into the fryers, but nobody cared.  After that I was put on the packing line where we were warned not to work any faster than the full-time staff.  They had to do the job all year round and didn't want 'the management' to increase their targets. For similar reasons we had to go to the lav for fag breaks...even if we didn't smoke.  That was an education.  Some of the things I learned from those women would make your ears curl!  Every Thursday (payday) we were given a bin liner filled with rejected biscuits and snacks.  M&S products were by far our favourites.  They sent inspectors to ensure that their goods were being produced to the highest standards and the M&S line was therefore immaculate.  I'm sure standards are now high across the board (she says to avoid litigation).


----------



## pottersusan (Aug 26, 2016)

Annette said:


> You can get marmite flavoured chocolate though (which sounds almost as disgusting as chocolate orange, or chocolate mint...)


I totally agree


----------



## Matt Cycle (Aug 26, 2016)

Marsbartoastie said:


> There's nothing wrong with being weird Matt.  Weird people make the world far more interesting,
> 
> I'm with the Martmiteers...love the stuff.  I collect the limited edition jars http://www.marmite.co.uk/limited-editions.  There's another one, but it was a competition prize and they're like gold dust.



Mis-shapes, mistakes, misfits.  Agree with you there - I prefer weird and interesting to normal and boring but they're not mutually exclusive so I'd always settle for interesting.


----------



## Matt Cycle (Aug 26, 2016)

Marsbartoastie said:


> I used to live downwind of the Terry's factory in York.  Mmmm...Chocolate Oranges.



We went to Cadbury World at Bournville and had that lovely chocolatey aroma from the factory envelop us when we arrived at the car park.


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Aug 26, 2016)

Matt Cycle said:


> We went to Cadbury World at Bournville and had that lovely chocolatey aroma from the factory envelop us when we arrived at the car park.


Jealous, moi?


----------



## Jonsi (Aug 26, 2016)

Combine Chocolate and history... Visit Chirk Castle in North Wales. There's a Cadbury plant in the town and the smell of chocolate fills the air as you wander round the Castle.


----------



## Radders (Aug 26, 2016)

Jonsi said:


> Combine Chocolate and history... Visit Chirk Castle in North Wales. There's a Cadbury plant in the town and the smell of chocolate fills the air as you wander round the Castle.


I was just about to post something similar! As a child I used to stay with my parents at a caravan site near Chirk, and the aroma was amazing!


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Aug 26, 2016)

That's my next camping trip sorted guys...I'm off to Chirk Castle


----------



## Matt Cycle (Aug 26, 2016)

Jonsi said:


> Combine Chocolate and history... Visit Chirk Castle in North Wales. There's a Cadbury plant in the town and the smell of chocolate fills the air as you wander round the Castle.





Radders said:


> I was just about to post something similar! As a child I used to stay with my parents at a caravan site near Chirk, and the aroma was amazing!



On the tour at Bournville they show a history of Cadbury and also the process of chocolate making.  I'd never heard of Chirk until I saw this but it's where the cocoa beans arrive and are roasted and made into cocoa mass and cocoa butter.  The cocoa mass is sent to Marlbrook to be mixed with sugar and milk and turned into chocolate crumb before it's sent onto Bournville with the cocoa butter.  Very interesting and lots of nice samples.


----------



## Martin Canty (Aug 26, 2016)

http://metro.co.uk/2016/08/25/bake-...-up-a-notch-as-mcvities-got-involved-6091289/


----------



## Jonsi (Aug 26, 2016)

My work occasionally takes me to North London and I travel by train to Harlesden. The station is next to the McVities factory and often the aroma of fresh baking biscuits wafts onto the platforms. Mmmmmm!


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Aug 26, 2016)

Jonsi said:


> My work occasionally takes me to North London and I travel by train to Harlesden. The station is next to the McVities factory and often the aroma of fresh baking biscuits wafts onto the platforms. Mmmmmm!




Well my battenberg marzipanette, it sounds to me like there is a baker inside you just bursting to get out and express himself with a bit of eggs, flour and a whole plethora of foody imagination.  Why not get on with it? You do after all have your very own professional taster of your stuff based right here in North Of England Riviera. I shall await your first batch with eager anticipation and a drooling bottom lip. Jonsicake here I come


----------



## eggyg (Aug 27, 2016)

I've avoided this thread as hadn't watched the first episode. On hen night, but that's another story. Didn't want to know who went out/star baker etc. I caught up tonight at last. I love Bake Off but why do they put themselves through it? I get stressed watching it! I love to cook and some friends have suggested I apply for Come Dine with Me, no chance, no one's gonna rifle through my knicker drawer! PS I like Jaffa cakes, infact anything chocolate orangey, remember Matchmakers, little lumpy sticks of chocolate flavoured with orange, mint or coffee! I loved them all, even though I don't like oranges or coffee!


----------



## Northerner (Aug 28, 2016)

eggyg said:


> I've avoided this thread as hadn't watched the first episode. On hen night, but that's another story. Didn't want to know who went out/star baker etc. I caught up tonight at last. I love Bake Off but why do they put themselves through it? I get stressed watching it! I love to cook and some friends have suggested I apply for Come Dine with Me, no chance, no one's gonna rifle through my knicker drawer! PS I like Jaffa cakes, infact anything chocolate orangey, remember Matchmakers, little lumpy sticks of chocolate flavoured with orange, mint or coffee! I loved them all, even though I don't like oranges or coffee!


Another fan of Matchmakers - and another thing I can no longer buy because I can't stop eating them until they are all gone  

I've often thought they should do a Come Dine With Me with people who have chronic health conditions, such as diabetes or Coeliac's, alongside some 'normals' who could then see that people can eat well and healthily  I imagine the general population would find it informative too, if the meals were well thought out and a hit (although hopefully not following the 'Eatwell Plate' )


----------



## mumpat888 (Aug 28, 2016)

I'm just wondering why we are torturing ourselves with talk of forbidden fruit !!


----------



## Mark Parrott (Aug 28, 2016)

I can't believe what fussy eaters they are on Come Dine With Me. There are so many that dont like puddings. Why go on the programme if you don't like puddings!


----------



## pottersusan (Aug 28, 2016)

Northerner said:


> Another fan of Matchmakers - and another thing I can no longer buy because I can't stop eating them until they are all gone


Matchmakers - yuck! be they mint or orange. In days of yore I used to get given boxes of the things at the end of term and couldn't get rid of them fast enough (after having smiled sweetly and said 'thank you' nicely).


----------



## eggyg (Aug 28, 2016)

Northerner said:


> Another fan of Matchmakers - and another thing I can no longer buy because I can't stop eating them until they are all gone
> 
> I've often thought they should do a Come Dine With Me with people who have chronic health conditions, such as diabetes or Coeliac's, alongside some 'normals' who could then see that people can eat well and healthily  I imagine the general population would find it informative too, if the meals were well thought out and a hit (although hopefully not following the 'Eatwell Plate' )


I wouldn't dare buy Matchmakers! They'd be gone in a flash, really want some now, luckily I think they're a Christmas thing so temptation isn't there on a daily basis. ( Please if anyone knows where sells them all year round, don't tell me;-) ). 

I have often thought that there should be more diversity on Come Dine with Me. They have vegetarians/vegans but as you say never diabetics or coeliacs. Could be interesting, might even apply, have to put a lock on my drawers though! Ooh err missus!


----------



## Northerner (Aug 28, 2016)

pottersusan said:


> Matchmakers - yuck! be they mint or orange. In days of yore I used to get given boxes of the things at the end of term and couldn't get rid of them fast enough (after having smiled sweetly and said 'thank you' nicely).


So, is my Battenburg safe as well?


----------



## Northerner (Aug 28, 2016)

mumpat888 said:


> I'm just wondering why we are torturing ourselves with talk of forbidden fruit !!


I'm sorry @mumpat888 I'm afraid we can be a bit masochistic at times   Nothing is forbidden, as long as it is in moderation - the problems is with some things it is hard to be moderate so all you can do is dream...!


----------



## pottersusan (Aug 28, 2016)

Northerner said:


> So, is my Battenburg safe as well?


Absolutely. Marzipan is another abomination imho.


----------



## Northerner (Aug 28, 2016)

pottersusan said:


> Absolutely. Marzipan is another abomination imho.


Haha! I still remember the day when I discovered that you could buy slabs of it to consume at your leisure! Anyway, it's made out of nuts isn't it, so must be good for you


----------



## mikeyB (Aug 28, 2016)

Aye, Northerner, and whisky is made from Barley, which is definitely good for you


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Aug 28, 2016)

eggyg said:


> I've avoided this thread as hadn't watched the first episode. On hen night, but that's another story. Didn't want to know who went out/star baker etc. I caught up tonight at last. I love Bake Off but why do they put themselves through it? I get stressed watching it! I love to cook and some friends have suggested I apply for Come Dine with Me, no chance, no one's gonna rifle through my knicker drawer! PS I like Jaffa cakes, infact anything chocolate orangey, remember Matchmakers, little lumpy sticks of chocolate flavoured with orange, mint or coffee! I loved them all, even though I don't like oranges or coffee!


I don't like coffee or whisky, but I shed real tears when I discovered that Lindt had discontinued their milk chocolate Irish Coffee Liqueur bar.  It was the most delicious thing to ever pass my lips and I shall never have it again.


----------



## Rosiecarmel (Aug 28, 2016)

Mark Parrott said:


> I can't believe what fussy eaters they are on Come Dine With Me. There are so many that dont like puddings. Why go on the programme if you don't like puddings!



I don't trust people that don't like puddings....

Also, BAKE OFF! I have always loved bake off. I can't wait for next Wednesday


----------



## Rosiecarmel (Aug 28, 2016)

mikeyB said:


> Aye, Northerner, and whisky is made from Barley, which is definitely good for you



Cider is made from apples so it's obviously one of your five a day!!!


----------



## stephknits (Aug 28, 2016)

My daughter and I have chosen 5 bakers each in order.  We will gather points for how far our bakers make it - our first choice will score more highly than the next etc.  Big prize for winner!


----------



## eggyg (Aug 28, 2016)

Marsbartoastie said:


> I don't like coffee or whisky, but I shed real tears when I discovered that Lindt had discontinued their milk chocolate Irish Coffee Liqueur bar.  It was the most delicious thing to ever pass my lips and I shall never have it again.


Oh @Marsbartoastie, you would love my tiramisu made with Baileys instead of Amaretto! To die for, I hate whiskey too!


----------



## mikeyB (Aug 29, 2016)

Rosiecarmel said:


> Cider is made from apples so it's obviously one of your five a day!!!


You've obviously fully grasped all the health advice. Just avoid rum, which is made from sugar molasses, so it must be bad for diabetics.

Love the blue hair, by the way.


----------



## mumpat888 (Aug 29, 2016)

Northerner said:


> I'm sorry @mumpat888 I'm afraid we can be a bit masochistic at times   Nothing is forbidden, as long as it is in moderation - the problems is with some things it is hard to be moderate so all you can do is dream...!


Its ok Northerner , my post was meant a bit tongue in cheek ! However I'm still at the point of not being able to do "moderation" yet but I'll get there .


----------



## mumpat888 (Aug 29, 2016)

Northerner said:


> Haha! I still remember the day when I discovered that you could buy slabs of it to consume at your leisure! Anyway, it's made out of nuts isn't it, so must be good for you


I always used to make my Christmas cake so when I bought the ingredients I always bought an extra whole packet of marzipan for me to munch while baking !


----------



## Robin (Aug 29, 2016)

I'm on hol at the mo, in the Italian Dolomites. This is what we are reduced to eating in the Jaffa cake line. They aren't a patch on the real Mc Vitie.


----------



## Northerner (Aug 29, 2016)

Robin said:


> I'm on hol at the mo, in the Italian Dolomites. This is what we are reduced to eating in the Jaffa cake line. They aren't a patch on the real Mc Vitie.View attachment 1737


Goodness me, they look undernourished - thank goodness we are leaving the EU or we might have been forced to conform to this sub-standard jaffa!   At least they don't have a daft name, like 'Doggie Discs' or something!


----------



## Martin Canty (Aug 29, 2016)

pottersusan said:


> Marzipan is another abomination


Oh, how I miss Christmas Cake..... Mum used to start it in September & by Christmas it was so potent.....


----------



## mikeyB (Aug 29, 2016)

mumpat888 said:


> I always used to make my Christmas cake so when I bought the ingredients I always bought an extra whole packet of marzipan for me to munch while baking !


The trick is to make your own marzipan-it's dead easy- but make sure you make too much, which mustn't go to waste...


----------



## mumpat888 (Aug 29, 2016)

Would I be allowed to eat that Mike ? Like Martins Mum I used to start my cake in September and "feed" it on the way to Christmas !! Yummy


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Aug 29, 2016)

eggyg said:


> Oh @Marsbartoastie, you would love my tiramisu made with Baileys instead of Amaretto! To die for, I hate whiskey too!


YES PLEASE!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mark Parrott (Aug 30, 2016)

I will be attempting a low carb xmas cake this year as well as a yule log & mince pies.


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Aug 30, 2016)

Mark Parrott said:


> I will be attempting a low carb xmas cake this year as well as a yule log & mince pies.


I used this recipe for my yule log last year...simply using sweetener instead of sugar and pouring the batter into a swiss roll tin.  It went down extremely well.

http://allrecipes.co.uk/recipe/6464...ll-s-chestnut-and-chocolate-truffle-cake.aspx


----------



## mikeyB (Aug 30, 2016)

Marsbartoastie said:


> I used this recipe for my yule log last year...simply using sweetener instead of sugar and pouring the batter into a swiss roll tin.  It went down extremely well.
> 
> http://allrecipes.co.uk/recipe/6464...ll-s-chestnut-and-chocolate-truffle-cake.aspx


Great idea. Did it roll up properly? That's my only concern. Mind you, I always use a standard Swiss roll recipe - my daughter would kill me if I didn't


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Aug 30, 2016)

mikeyB said:


> Great idea. Did it roll up properly? That's my only concern. Mind you, I always use a standard Swiss roll recipe - my daughter would kill me if I didn't


It cracked a bit, but I like to think that made it look more rustic.  Once I'd dredged it with a bit of icing sugar and bunged some holly on top it looked just fine.  By 'bunged', of course I mean 'artistically arranged'.


----------



## Northerner (Aug 31, 2016)

Biscuit week!  What's your favourite biscuit? I used to eat Bourbons by the packet - British Oreos!  Fig biscuits a favourite also - I remember the dietician telling me they were a good biscuit choice shortly after I was diagnosed


----------



## stephknits (Aug 31, 2016)

Martha and I made an orange and lemon drizzle cake, inspired by last week and have decided to make something each week based on what is made.  Looking forward to the first of her contestants going out tonight! (I hope)


----------



## Matt Cycle (Aug 31, 2016)

Northerner said:


> Biscuit week!  What's your favourite biscuit? I used to eat Bourbons by the packet - British Oreos!  Fig biscuits a favourite also - I remember the dietician telling me they were a good biscuit choice shortly after I was diagnosed



Chocolate digestives for me - love 'em.


----------



## Rosiecarmel (Aug 31, 2016)

I love a bourbon!! Those and custard creams... Heaven!


----------



## Martin Canty (Aug 31, 2016)

Northerner said:


> What's your favourite biscuit?


Chocolate hobnobs...... Never had much of a sweet tooth but could devour the whole pack if one _accidentally_ made it into the groceries.....


----------



## mikeyB (Aug 31, 2016)

Northerner said:


> Biscuit week!  What's your favourite biscuit? I used to eat Bourbons by the packet - British Oreos!  Fig biscuits a favourite also - I remember the dietician telling me they were a good biscuit choice shortly after I was diagnosed


Ginger nuts. The perfect dunk (in tea, not coffee)


----------



## stephknits (Aug 31, 2016)

Well, the only person neither of us chose went out and Martha's team had star baker.  I can see a gingerbread story coming on...


----------



## Annette (Aug 31, 2016)

Ginger nuts for me, too.
You could do a Diabetes diagnosis gingerbread story...


----------



## eggyg (Aug 31, 2016)

Rosiecarmel said:


> I love a bourbon!! Those and custard creams... Heaven!


Yuk! I would have to be desparate to eat either of those. Chocolate hob nobs probably my favourite, wouldn't dare have them in the house!


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Aug 31, 2016)

If any of you try out my little Australian biscuit trick I swear you will be hooked for life. A mate of mine returned from Australia after working there for about 4 years. There were 6 of us, three couples in my house drinking one night and he told me the great Australian Penguin biscuit trick. You take a Penguin biscuit and gently nibble away one corner you then nibble away the opposite corner. Get a large glass of almost freezing cold milk and sick the milk through the biscuit using it as if it were a drinking straw. Once the biscuit becomes saturated with milk eat it immediately.  Please note you tend to feel quite sick when drunk and consuming a raft of Penguins in this manner but Lordy do they ever taste good.


----------



## Jonsi (Aug 31, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> If any of you try out my little Australian biscuit trick I swear you will be hooked for life. <*big snip* >.


Apparently in Oz the biscuit to use is called a Tim-Tam. Saw someone (Natalie Imbruglia??) demonstrate this on Graham Norton TV Show some years ago.


----------



## Matt Cycle (Aug 31, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> If any of you try out my little Australian biscuit trick I swear you will be hooked for life. A mate of mine returned from Australia after working there for about 4 years. There were 6 of us, three couples in my house drinking one night and he told me the great Australian Penguin biscuit trick. You take a Penguin biscuit and gently nibble away one corner you then nibble away the opposite corner. Get a large glass of almost freezing cold milk and sick the milk through the biscuit using it as if it were a drinking straw. Once the biscuit becomes saturated with milk eat it immediately.  Please note you tend to feel quite sick when drunk and consuming a raft of Penguins in this manner but Lordy do they ever taste good.



Ah, they call them Tim Tams.  The Aussies claim they're better than Penguins.  They also do this with tea as well.


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Aug 31, 2016)

Jonsi said:


> Apparently in Oz the biscuit to use is called a Tim-Tam. Saw someone (Natalie Imbruglia??) demonstrate this on Graham Norton TV Show some years ago.




Blind drunk in my house in St. Helens on a Saturday night we only had Penguins. I did try it with something else out of my fridge but the boiled ham slices that were there just kept sticking to my forehead


----------



## Annette (Aug 31, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> Blind drunk in my house in St. Helens on a Saturday night we only had Penguins. I did try it with something else out of my fridge but the boiled ham slices that were there just kept sticking to my forehead


That'll have been your problem then - they go in the milk not on your forehead...


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Aug 31, 2016)

Rosiecarmel said:


> I love a bourbon!! Those and custard creams... Heaven!


I have the perfect tin for those custard creams Rosie


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Aug 31, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> If any of you try out my little Australian biscuit trick I swear you will be hooked for life. A mate of mine returned from Australia after working there for about 4 years. There were 6 of us, three couples in my house drinking one night and he told me the great Australian Penguin biscuit trick. You take a Penguin biscuit and gently nibble away one corner you then nibble away the opposite corner. Get a large glass of almost freezing cold milk and sick the milk through the biscuit using it as if it were a drinking straw. Once the biscuit becomes saturated with milk eat it immediately.  Please note you tend to feel quite sick when drunk and consuming a raft of Penguins in this manner but Lordy do they ever taste good.


This takes me back.  My Kiwi mate taught me the same trick.  If you use hot tea or coffee it's like a chocolate explosion in your mouth.  Oh...happy days.


----------



## Northerner (Sep 1, 2016)

I think the right person went out, although I did feel very sorry for her poor lass! I'm sure she will manage a much superior effort on 'Extra Slice'!  Star Baker was a surprise, but good because I think she struggled a bit the first week  Val is on borrowed time, I think, although she could probably do with borrowing quite a bit of time if she's ever going to finish anything!


----------



## Bloden (Sep 1, 2016)

What amazing biscuits! And my BG very kindly went low after Bake Off, so I needed a biscuit! Life is good...


----------



## Mark Parrott (Sep 1, 2016)

My favs are choccy hob nobs. Also liked fruit club biscuits.


----------



## mikeyB (Sep 2, 2016)

Mark Parrott said:


> My favs are choccy hob nobs. Also liked fruit club biscuits.


Crushed choccy hobnobs make a great base for a Key Lime Pie.


----------



## Northerner (Sep 22, 2016)

Breaking news! 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-37437907

So, that's Mel, Sue and Mary gone. Let's see, that's 3 vacancies - Jeremy, Richard and James?


----------



## Robin (Sep 22, 2016)

Northerner said:


> Breaking news!
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-37437907
> 
> So, that's Mel, Sue and Mary gone. Let's see, that's 3 vacancies - Jeremy, Richard and James?


So Channel 4 have basically bought a tent, possibly inhabited by a grumpy Liverpudlian?


----------



## Northerner (Sep 22, 2016)

Robin said:


> So Channel 4 have basically bought a tent, possibly inhabited by a grumpy Liverpudlian?


I'm guessing C4 will replace Mary with Ainsley Harriot and drive the final nail into the programme


----------



## mikeyB (Sep 22, 2016)

I've said this before, I couldn't care less. I'm glad Mary's not going, she's one of my favourite cooks. Paul Hollywood is just a jobbing baker with an ego.

I reckon it's odds on C4 will offer Nadya a fortune. They have to try to recover some of the attraction of the show, but in truth Mary, with her decades of experience is irreplaceable.


----------



## Northerner (Sep 22, 2016)

mikeyB said:


> in truth Mary, with her decades of experience is irreplaceable.


Indeed - she's a National Treasure, and they're not two a penny. Perhaps Gordon Ramsey will bring his own 'style' to the show!


----------



## Jonsi (Sep 22, 2016)

Bring back Antony Worrall-Thompson I say - he's used to getting 'hands-on' with ingredients


----------



## Flower (Sep 22, 2016)

Northerner said:


> Perhaps Gordon Ramsey will bring his own 'style' to the show!



Noooo! The Great F%$%&*% British Bake Off Nightmare.  

I had to buy a Bakewell tart today as have been fixating about one and as luck would have it I've been hypo this afternoon so have just had a valid reason to eat some  Yum.


----------



## Northerner (Sep 22, 2016)

Flower said:


> Noooo! The Great F%$%&*% British Bake Off Nightmare.
> 
> I had to buy a Bakewell tart today as have been fixating about one and as luck would have it I've been hypo this afternoon so have just had a valid reason to eat some  Yum.


Oh, _how convenient...! _


----------



## Flower (Sep 22, 2016)

Honest Mister


----------



## pottersusan (Sep 22, 2016)

Flower said:


> Noooo! The Great F%$%&*% British Bake Off Nightmare.
> 
> I had to buy a Bakewell tart today as have been fixating about one and as luck would have it I've been hypo this afternoon so have just had a valid reason to eat some  Yum.


I wouldn't thank you for bakewell tart as a cure for a hypo, but Eccles cakes or chocolate cake suit me very well


----------



## Northerner (Sep 22, 2016)

pottersusan said:


> I wouldn't thank you for bakewell tart as a cure for a hypo, but Eccles cakes or chocolate cake suit me very well


Probably Battenburg for me, if I had to...


----------



## Rosiecarmel (Sep 22, 2016)

I've fallen in love with Selasi lol


----------



## Northerner (Sep 23, 2016)

Rosiecarmel said:


> I've fallen in love with Selasi lol


He's sooooooo laid back!   Jane looks perpetually terrified, but will be in the final 3, along with Candice and probably Andrew


----------



## Rosiecarmel (Sep 23, 2016)

Northerner said:


> He's sooooooo laid back!   Jane looks perpetually terrified, but will be in the final 3, along with Candice and probably Andrew



WWSD what would Selasi do?

I'm not sure if Andrew will be in the final.. When he messes up, he messes up badly! I do like him though.


----------



## Northerner (Sep 23, 2016)

Rosiecarmel said:


> WWSD what would Selasi do?
> 
> I'm not sure if Andrew will be in the final.. When he messes up, he messes up badly! I do like him though.


True, but out of the others he seems to mess up least  I reckon Tom will go next, he's had some disasters  Rav seems to manage to redeem himself each week


----------



## Robin (Sep 23, 2016)

Northerner said:


> True, but out of the others he seems to mess up least  I reckon Tom will go next, he's had some disasters  Rav seems to manage to redeem himself each week


Agree, Tom's been lucky to survive. Serving fizz with his canapés didn't pull the wool over the judges' eyes, either. I like Rav, but he's teetering on the brink.


----------



## Jonsi (Sep 23, 2016)

I'd like to see the BBC make a programme called "_Mary Berry's in my Kitchen_" where she demonstrates baking or cooking something in a normal household's kitchen then judges the homeowner on how well they can make the same thing. Mel & Sue could do the narrating/risqué commentary. Paul can just tap on the window and ask to be let in.


----------

